# What was your first SpeedCube?



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

For example, Mine was a Cyclone Boys 2x2 off of amazon.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Thunderclap V3 M


----------



## ProStar (Jan 29, 2021)

Something not great from Amazon. After that I got the GTS3M, which I still main


----------



## Scollier (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> For example, Mine was a Cyclone Boys 2x2 off of amazon.



GAN 356 RS from amazon. It was very loose and felt blocky, the only way to tighten it was to get special GES nuts.


----------



## pi³ (Jan 29, 2021)

YJ Sulong from Amazon


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 29, 2021)

Gan 356 air non magnetic


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 29, 2021)

Qiyi warrior W


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Cyclone boys 3x3.


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Qiyi Sail W


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

scrubizilla said:


> Gan 356 air non magnetic


That was my first as well! I also got a Gan 249 v2 at the same time. (I ordered them both in the same order from Amazon.)


----------



## carcass (Jan 30, 2021)

Qiyi thunderclap


----------



## crazycuber36 (Jan 30, 2021)

This one. Money was tight in those hard times


----------



## duckyisepic (Jan 30, 2021)

A YJ Yulong from Amazon.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 30, 2021)

A Qiyi Sail W(I think?) rebranded as intergear 3x3. Its okay i guess, but the cornercutting is horrible but at least it's better than a rubik's brand

the cube is this:


https://www.amazon.com/Magic-Turning-Smooth-Durable-Puzzle/dp/B07JKDYWZD/ref=sr_1_1?dchild=1&keywords=intergear+3x3&qid=1611972000&s=toys-and-games&sr=1-1



it might be a different cube but it looks similar to the Qiyi Sail W.


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 30, 2021)

"Professional smooth ultra fast-turning speedcube magic puzzle" from ebay. I don't know what brand it is, but it reminds me of an old Cyclone Boys.


----------



## MJS Cubing (Jan 30, 2021)

Some cyclone boys cube from amazon, I think a feiwu


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> Qiyi warrior W


same. I got it for like $5 on the cubicle


----------



## Rouxster (Jan 30, 2021)

Dayan tengyun m.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jan 30, 2021)

Aolong V2 lol

Edit: After reading some of these replies I feel like a boomer lol


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

Rouxster said:


> Dayan tengyun m.


helluva cube to start on


----------



## V Achyuthan (Jan 30, 2021)

A CUBE FROM A STATIONARY SHOP


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 30, 2021)

crazycuber36 said:


> This one. Money was tight in those hard times
> View attachment 14675


That’s not a SpeedCube...


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> same. I got it for like $5 on the cubicle


I got it as the carbon fiber version off of Amazon for like $10, I didn’t know that Speedcubeshop or things of that nature existed.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

Porcupine01 said:


> I got it as the carbon fiber version off of Amazon for like $10, I didn’t know that Speedcubeshop or things of that nature existed.


I feel sorry for you. Those stickers aren't even real carbon fiber.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> I feel sorry for you. Those stickers aren't even real carbon fiber.


I know, I dropped it a school one day the lost the red/blue edge  I still have the pieces


----------



## CodingCuber (Jan 30, 2021)

YJ YuLong V2M from speedcube.com.au


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 30, 2021)

My parents bought me a Rubik's speedcube for my birthday in 2015 with which I went to my first WCA competition. It was actually quite good, but I've lost one of the screw's so it's not usable anymore.

My first traditional speedcubes though were an Aolong V2 and a Mini Weilong V2. Both were rather outdated when I got them, but the aolong had such overwhelming positive reviews from when it initially came out, I thought it would be a good cube. It was pretty meh. I mained the mini weilong up until 2019 or early 2020 for OH though. Still one of, if not, my favorite cubes to this day.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine was a white YJ type D-II in 2008. It was a “speed” cube at the time...


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Jan 30, 2021)

QiYi Warrior W magnetised from cubelelo.com (not sponsored!)


----------



## TheSlykrCubr (Jan 30, 2021)

yj yulong v2m off amazon


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Jan 30, 2021)

mines some unnamed cube that i forgot
but the real first speedcube is moyu weilong gts 3M


----------



## Milominx (Jan 30, 2021)

Qiyi warrior w


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jan 30, 2021)

Aolong v2/gts2m
Didn’t really research very well for the aolong, just saw good amazon reviews.


----------



## Findnf (Jan 30, 2021)

My frist speed cube was a alpha 3


----------



## U_Turn_Cuber (Jan 30, 2021)

Mine was a QiYi QiMing A


----------



## Paul.Mz (Jan 30, 2021)

My first one was a Qiyi Warrior W


----------



## J41 (Jan 30, 2021)

DaYan ZhanChi in around 2011. Doesn't perform at all well these days, but still love it - and I'm currently maining DaYan still!


----------



## isaaccubeman (Feb 1, 2021)

Yuxin Little Magic (Technically a Rubik's brand was my first but I'd hardly call it a 'speedcube'). I still main with it too.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

I decided to add a poll to the thread. Let me know what you want me to add to the poll


----------



## crazycuber36 (Feb 1, 2021)

My real first speedcube was actually a Qiyi warrior w


----------



## CraterCuberYT (Feb 1, 2021)

My first speedcube was actually a Gan 356 Air that my friend gave me for helping him with his homework. I had been using a rubik's brand for a while so it was a welcome switch.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 1, 2021)

CraterCuberYT said:


> My first speedcube was actually a Gan 356 Air that my friend gave me for helping him with his homework. I had been using a rubik's brand for a while so it was a welcome switch.


Dang thats a good deal


----------



## SuperSonicPetrus (Feb 1, 2021)

I had a Rubik's brand and a Yupo and a RS4M. BTW the Yupo and the RS4M both exploded. I suck at reassembling so i just returned it. Oh does anyone here shop at cubezz, I am planning to buy from there, Don't know if it is real. And can someone make a video on how to use speedsolving.com I'm a newbie to speedsolving.com.


----------



## Kade the cuber (Feb 2, 2021)

Thunderclap v2 from Amazon was my first speedcube.


----------



## ZB2op (Feb 2, 2021)

Guhong v2 that I got for christmas years before I started cubing.


----------



## labib59i (Feb 2, 2021)

My mother bought me a yuxin little magic on my birthday! 

Sent from my RMX1911 using Tapatalk


----------



## porkyp10 (Feb 2, 2021)

MFJS MF3RS


----------



## SlowCuberNeedsHelp (Feb 2, 2021)

my first speedcube was the gan air m, it is my main up until now


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Feb 2, 2021)

My first cube was the MF3RS2 as well as the YuXin Little Magic 2x2, mained the Yuxin Little Magic for quite a while, but then got a QiYi MS and that is my new main. 3x3 Main is the MS3-V1 Enhanced.


----------



## the dnf master (Feb 2, 2021)

Mine is a cheap ShengShou cube I got a few years back, probably the Wind or Pearl.


----------



## Feliksfan18 (Feb 3, 2021)

Quick warrior w


----------



## Spifflet (Feb 3, 2021)

Aolong v2 lol


----------



## Rubuscu (Feb 3, 2021)

pi³ said:


> YJ Sulong from Amazon



Me too, YJ Yulong from Amazon


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Feb 3, 2021)

Mine was a Qiyi Sail W


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

It was called a DIY cube from Ebay. Maybe what later became known as "Type A"


----------



## qwr (Feb 4, 2021)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> It was called a DIY cube from Ebay. Maybe what later became known as "Type A"



did it have a guojia / alpha logo


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Feb 4, 2021)

qwr said:


> did it have a guojia / alpha logo


No


----------



## qwr (Feb 4, 2021)

PhillipEspinoza said:


> No


then how do you know it was type a


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 4, 2021)

If you search roxenda speedcubes on amazon what the heck is that stickered QIYI cube?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 8, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> If you search roxenda speedcubes on amazon what the heck is that stickered QIYI cube?


Which one? Could you please post the link?


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 9, 2021)

Tried the one that has the regular stickers and black plastic


----------



## GAN CUBER (Feb 9, 2021)

mgc elite 3x3


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 9, 2021)

No way


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 9, 2021)

My first main was and is a Qiyi warrior S from Amazon and it's amazing for $3!!


----------



## Toxhicide (Feb 11, 2021)

Dayan Lunhui


----------



## David Reid (Feb 11, 2021)

@PingPongCuber gave me the QiYi Warrior that he used to use for underwater. It was all rusted on the inside and turned terribly so I bought a Thunderclap V3 the same day


----------



## tx789 (Feb 11, 2021)

Type F-II


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Feb 11, 2021)

It depends what you mean by 'speedcube'. I learnt to solve one a few weeks before Christmas so I got a Rubiks speedcube. It broke (properly broke, not just a pop) after a few days and I was really sad and didn't touch a cube in a few months. I then got some kind of Qiyi cube from Amazon, probably a Warrior or Sail.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 11, 2021)

David Reid said:


> @PingPongCuber gave me the QiYi Warrior that he used to use for underwater. It was all rusted on the inside and turned terribly so I bought a Thunderclap V3 the same day


That same cube was my first speedcube


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 12, 2021)

Woah


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 12, 2021)

PingPongCuber said:


> That same cube was my first speedcube


How could you give it away then


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Feb 12, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> How could you give it away then



Well, I’m not much of a sentimental person. Also it was only my first SPEEDcube, I have my original Rubik’s brand still


----------



## ender9994 (Feb 12, 2021)

I want to say mine was a Type A cube, but I don't think that was actually it. I think the order I got 3x3's in was:

1: A general rubik's brand in the hexagonal packaging that I got my sister to drive me to the store to buy.
2: A DIY Rubik's speed cube (black). I have been looking at the old Rubik's cube options but haven't quite seen one that matches yet. Does anyone know which options Rubik's had available around 2006? I distinctly remember this puzzle because the center caps would never stay on and I had to put pieces of paper under then to try and keep them on. 
3. A type A (white) from cubes4peed, back when I actually thought white puzzles were new and novel.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Feb 18, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> For example, Mine was a Cyclone Boys 2x2 off of amazon.


my first 3x3 speed cube?
A Used GAN 356 X (Numerical IPG) off of amazon. It cost me $3 out of pocket!


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 18, 2021)

My first two speedcubers were the dayan zhanchi and moyu/yj sulong back in 2014


----------



## Sledgehammer (Feb 19, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> my first 3x3 speed cube?
> A Used GAN 356 X (Numerical IPG) off of amazon. It cost me $3 out of pocket!


Can you send me the link...are there more?..


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 19, 2021)

There was no Zhanchi so I selected Guhong as my first speedcube.


----------



## qwr (Feb 19, 2021)

abunickabhi said:


> There was no Zhanchi so I selected Guhong as my first speedcube.



we've come full circle - now you can main the guhong v4


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 19, 2021)

qwr said:


> we've come full circle - now you can main the guhong v4


Guhong v4, and Dayan Tengyun v1, I have a tough choice to pick from.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

Sledgehammer said:


> Can you send me the link...are there more?..


no, there was just one left in stock. It had a 2 star rating, and now I see why.
I just checked on Amazon, and it is no longer listed


----------



## qwr (Mar 2, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> no, there was just one left in stock. It had a 2 star rating, and now I see why.
> I just checked on Amazon, and it is no longer listed


scamazon


----------



## Skittleskp (Mar 2, 2021)

I think mine was the Qiyi bullfight, but this was in 2015 so I don't really know.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 2, 2021)

qwr said:


> scamazon


it was used BTW


----------



## K2Cubing (Mar 4, 2021)

a white gwanlong a found in a shop. i didn't even know it was gwnlong back then.


----------



## H0BB3 (Mar 4, 2021)

Yuxin little magic 2x2 off of cubing out loud. It is terrible but back ten I didn’t do research as to which 2x2 would be the best. Lol


----------



## qwr (Mar 4, 2021)

H0BB3 said:


> Yuxin little magic 2x2 off of cubing out loud. It is terrible but back ten I didn’t do research as to which 2x2 would be the best. Lol


that's actually a very good budget 2x2.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 4, 2021)

better than cycloneboys.


----------



## H0BB3 (Mar 4, 2021)

I know it is decent but I find that it locks up in you and is very clicky and hard to turn at moments


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Mar 4, 2021)

Cyclone Boys Feichi


----------



## CFOP INC (Jun 4, 2021)

Mine was some cheap qiyi brand form amozon so I just said qiyi warrior w/s. I remember the color scheme was correct but was like a super bright. the blue was the worst it was like baby blue


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2021)

sCs said:


> Mine was some cheap qiyi brand form amozon so I just said qiyi warrior w/s. I remember the color scheme was correct but was like a super bright. the blue was the worst it was like baby blue


yep, that sounds like the warrior.


----------



## Samajor (Jun 4, 2021)

Mine was a Moyu Meilong but it got very slow after like 2 months of usage.


----------



## the dnf master (Jun 4, 2021)

Samajor said:


> Mine was a Moyu Meilong but it got very slow after like 2 months of usage.


weird my meilong is like 10 months old and still is great


----------



## Samajor (Jun 4, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> weird my meilong is like 10 months old and still is great


The magnets were very strong also


----------



## HumbleZ (Jun 4, 2021)

2012 Stickerless ZhanChi.


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 4, 2021)

Stickerless GuHong V1, back in 2012 before stickerless cubes were competition legal.  The ZhanChi existed but I didn't know about it at the time; it ended up being my second 3x3 speedcube a few months later.


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 21, 2021)

o wait I just realized that I was totally wrong about my cube lol, it was a 55 cube. idk why I thought what i thought


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 21, 2021)

a cube4you CII back in 2010


----------



## StrategySam (Jul 21, 2021)

I got my first cube for christmas. It was Qiyi warrior which I used for a long time. I feel like its the best budget cube.


----------



## RainbowsAndStuff (Jul 21, 2021)

Yj yulong, I had previously just been solving on a normal Rubik’s brand which was terrible and it came in the middle of my maths lesson (online one) so I didn’t get much work done that lesson or many of the ones after it for that matter


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 21, 2021)

StrategySam said:


> I got my first cube for christmas. It was Qiyi warrior which I used for a long time. I feel like its the best budget cube.


Are you not considering the Qiyi MS a budget cube?


----------



## the dnf master (Jul 21, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> Are you not considering the Qiyi MS a budget cube?


maybe by budget cube, he means under 5 bucks


----------



## hellocubers (Jul 22, 2021)

YJ MGC V1 stickered with weak magnets for around 2 months. After that, Gan 354 M V2 And Gan 251M


----------



## Megaminx lover (Jul 22, 2021)

I only have 3 cubes. A bad YJ stickered non-magnetic cube, A budget stickerless magnetic moyu (I think it's the meilong) and the Gan 11 M Pro


----------

